# TT 2WD



## Admiralvonschneider (Dec 19, 2019)

Did Audi make many TT's (I am looking at a 2014 model) that were front wheel drive only?

Is this considered a good or bad thing?

it is a 2 litre 208bhp manual version


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........................... Just hazarding a completely wild guess, but reckon Audi made quite a few (and sold) TT's. Front wheel drive and unbelievably, a four wheel drive unique Quattro version that seemed to go down extremely well. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

This may help, but is a reflection on respondents' ownership within the forum...
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 19&t=31510
Twice as many quattros as FWD.
But remember all TDI mk 2s are quattros.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm pretty sure (correct me if I'm wrong) that all 3.2's are Quattro; e.g. my 2007 3.2 Roadster is Quattro.


----------



## Admiralvonschneider (Dec 19, 2019)

What I meant to ask, let me re-phrase it then, is a quattro TT considered by owners to drive better or be a better buy than a front wheel drive one?


----------



## cancellara27 (Aug 17, 2018)

I own a front wheel driven one and am more than happy with it. 
However, the room to tune the engine is limited as it will only result in spinning tyres, so if that is what you are after, get a 4WD. 
But keep in mind that costs might be a bit higher. Haldex maintanence can be expensive and maybe road tax will be higher as the car is a bit heavier.

In my opinion, if you have the cash, buy a 4WD. Otherwise stick to the "student version" as I call mine :lol:


----------



## Admiralvonschneider (Dec 19, 2019)

Cancellara27 - Thanks, that is what I was curious about.

I do a lot of motorway miles and the last TT I looked at had 74000 miles and the haldex never appeared to have had an oil change.

Maybe a front wheel drive one would make more sense for me. I am not looking to tune it either.

I also heard you have to change both tyres at each end at the same time with Haldex, not sure if that is true though.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

I have driven a TTS and a remapped front wheel drive TT with same power as a TTS.

The 2WD version feels lighter and more nimble than the quattro. The 2WD version is a more involved driving experience, you have to actually drive the car rather than just floor it and the car does everything for you - boring!

If you learn throttle control its possible to really learn how the car responds to different road conditions and then limit wheel spin - this is what driving is all about to me.

My 2 pennies


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Graham'sTT said:


> This may help, but is a reflection on respondents' ownership within the forum...
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 19&t=31510
> Twice as many quattros as FWD.
> But remember all TDI mk 2s are quattros.[/quote
> ...


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For anyone interested in the difference between Audi Haldex and Audi Quattro, this is a really good explanation -














And for your reading pleasure, here's a copy of Self-Study Programme 206; Four-Wheel Drive with Haldex Coupling -

View attachment SSP_206.pdf


----------



## Jasonl (Mar 31, 2018)

Ive had both versions and now ive got the fwd both drive nice but as said think the fwd will be a little cheeper to run if you do fair bit of miles and get a manual not dsg...i quite like mine with stage2 map makes it feel very alive


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Is it correct that all MK2 TT other than 3.2, TDI, TTS & TTRS were all 2WD ?
Hoggy.


----------



## Jasonl (Mar 31, 2018)

You can get a 2.0 tfsi in quattro too..


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Iceblue said:


> Graham'sTT said:
> 
> 
> > This may help, but is a reflection on respondents' ownership within the forum...
> ...


As I said this link shows what forum respondents listed.
It may be that many TT owners are not forum members, or just didn't respond.
Perhaps only Audi know the true figures worldwide.
Like Swiss I believe all 3.2s are quattros, as are all TDIs, TTSs and TTRSs.
Casual observations on UK roads would suggest that the majority of petrol engine TTs are indeed FWD.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Graham'sTT said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Graham'sTT said:
> ...


Your link takes us to a crude but hilarious joke


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Admiralvonschneider said:


> What I meant to ask, let me re-phrase it then, is a quattro TT considered by owners to drive better or be a better buy than a front wheel drive one?


I've had a FWD coupe and now have a quattro roadster. The first was better on mpg. The second is the better drive.
If I were doing high mileage and mainly motorways I'd probably have the FWD, or a TDI.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Will also depend on your location too, in Scotland the haldex is useful on the 5.35 days a year we have snow, and pretty good in the wet, which we have the rest of the year. 
Servicing costs are not that bad, about £100-120 every few years over and above the usual. 
Downsides are a slight decrease in mpg, car is a little heavier.
Upsides are you get good grip in pretty much all conditions, and 4wd drifts in everything else.
A fwd with decent tyres and an anti lift kit is pretty good too


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> I have driven a TTS and a remapped front wheel drive TT with same power as a TTS.
> 
> The 2WD version feels lighter and more nimble than the quattro. The 2WD version is a more involved driving experience, you have to actually drive the car rather than just floor it and the car does everything for you - boring!
> 
> ...


That's quite an interesting comparison, I've always felt the tts could do with being a touch more playful, however I guess it's balanced by its party trick of just being able to put all it's power down even with wet roads.

Do the aftermarket Hadlex controllers give you the best of all worlds I wonder ?


----------



## Dec11 (Sep 27, 2016)

I've a front wheel TFSI (197hp), 19" rims and standard suspension, handles like it's on rails. It will however start spinning when on boost in 2nd but never gets out of control.


----------



## pedracca (Dec 8, 2016)

I'd say, buy a quattro if it is going to be a weekend/toy car or if you drive in bad weather frequently.

Keep in mind that in spirited driving this will only help you get out faster around the corners. While this may be appealing, think how much are you going to get from this. If you are not going to track the car nor like pushing the limits, I wouldn't buy quattro.

Mine's a remapped fwd dsg, and I use it mainly for my daily commute, which involves quite a lot of traffic. I do like pushing it a little when it's safe, but that's 10% of the time. If I wanted a weekend car, I'd definitely go for a tts, but as a daily, I love it as it is and really think it's the best combination (2.0 tfsi & fwd=cheaper to run, dsg).


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

_Your link takes us to a crude but hilarious joke_[/quote]

Thanks for pointing this out Iceblue.
It has taken me 2 days to see the point of your comment above.
As I'm sure you are aware, the intention was to assist the OP, and provide the link to "Which model of TT do you have?" in the Stickies section. Goodness only knows how the link actually quoted arrived in my post. I'd never even seen it before.
Glad it gave you a laugh, but you'll understand why I won't on this occasion attempt to copy the link again.


----------



## Admiralvonschneider (Dec 19, 2019)

Thanks for all of your responses, it has been very useful, especially hearing from people who have had both types.

I bought a fwd tfsi today too 

Its a bit lovely...


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Hope you enjoy it as much as I have both of mine.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

You mentioned changing tyres all together when there's a Haldex / 4wd. I have never done this. My usual tactics are to wait until both back tyres need replacing. I get 2 new tyres, put the front rims & tyres on the back and then have the 2 new tyres on the front. The car (3.2) is basically front wheel drive, with the rears only driving when the fronts start to slip - which is rare.

I can see the possible concerns of different tyre diameters front & back due to tyre wear, but in practice, this doesn't seem to be an issue. I'd think that incorrect tyre inflation could cause an equally large variation.

RP


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Rene Pogel said:


> You mentioned changing tyres all together when there's a Haldex / 4wd. I have never done this. My usual tactics are to wait until both back tyres need replacing. I get 2 new tyres, put the front rims & tyres on the back and then have the 2 new tyres on the front. The car (3.2) is basically front wheel drive, with the rears only driving when the fronts start to slip - which is rare.
> 
> I can see the possible concerns of different tyre diameters front & back due to tyre wear, but in practice, this doesn't seem to be an issue. I'd think that incorrect tyre inflation could cause an equally large variation.
> 
> RP


The haldex can cope with the differences in worn tyres fine. I think its a 5% difference, which is more than the difference of new tyres on the front and bald ones on the back.


----------



## Admiralvonschneider (Dec 19, 2019)

Had a reasonable run in it today, some motor way and rest A roads.

Very nice thing to drive, so easy but feels special.

Wife has an A1 TFSI and it is like a lowered version of that, not at all more difficult yet refined and with more power.

MPG was about 42 max overall which coming from a VAG VRs diesel fabia is a bit painful.

Epic car though.

Have ordered a K&N air filter which I will fit on weekend. Wife's A1 had one and mt Fabia VRs had one and in that I could totally tell the difference and also how clean it was by driving it. Curious to see if the TT is the same.

Passed a lady this morning on the way to work at a roundabout in a light blue Diesel TT, looked awesome too


----------



## Admiralvonschneider (Dec 19, 2019)

When the service in due in June what oil should I go for? I can buy this and give to the mechanic I have used for my cars over the last 10 years.


----------

